# A scent fixative?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I was smelling my 4 week old soap and was disappointed with the low fragrance odor. How do I make it last longer? I read that benzoin powder helps but that it's also a sensitizer- whatever that is. Is there any hope?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

you can seat your fragrances with a little patchouli... No you won' smell the patch.. But there are just some fragrances that are worthless.. meaning watered down and won't hold a scent..


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends, too, on the flash point. Your soap heats up when it's undergoing saponification and if it gets warmer than the flash point of the fragrance, you're bound to lose something of it, or it will change to something different. (And as Barbara said, some just don't work, especially in CP soap.) What did you scent it with and how much (also, how big was your batch of soap)?


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

My batch was 55 ounces and I used Forever Sunshine by Wholesale Supplies Plus. It was a freebie with my order. I can smell it faintly and I haven't showered with it yet, maybe the scent will come out when it's wet and lathering?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

How many oz of fragrance did you put in your batch.. and what is the flashpoint of the fragrance


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Some recipes will say you only need "drops" or something like that of fragrance oils to scent your soap. That's a complete lie as far as my nose is concerned. Most of the freebie samples I get with orders are only 1 ounce, which in most cases, is just enough to scent one pound of soap. If it's a bad scent, like a candy cane scent I got one year, even at an ounce per pound, it's nearly undetectable after cure.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita Martin said:


> Some recipes will say you only need "drops" or something like that of fragrance oils to scent your soap. That's a complete lie as far as my nose is concerned. Most of the freebie samples I get with orders are only 1 ounce, which in most cases, is just enough to scent one pound of soap. If it's a bad scent, like a candy cane scent I got one year, even at an ounce per pound, it's nearly undetectable after cure.


So when you calculate how much of a scent to use do you count everything that went into the batch or just the oils or what?
JoAnn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just the oils.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I used 3 tablespoons of that fragrance. Probably not enough for the 46 ounces of oils. 

Anita- I have seen many places that it's "only a few drops" and I'm starting to realize that's not true at all. :/


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You also need to measure your fragrances by weight and not volume. Fragrance and essential oils are the most expensive ingredient in your soap so you need to use them effectively and efficiently. Many essential oils fade as the soaps cure and by the time they've been on the shelf for 8 weeks or longer, you won't be able to smell them hardly at all, even if you used 1 ounce of EO per pound of soaping oils. Exceptions that I use are Patchouli, Sage, Tea Tree and Cedar. When you use these EOs in EO mixes, they'll be the only ones you smell as the soap ages. Mint oils last a bit longer, but you have to be very careful not to use too much of them in soap or the people who use your soap may complain about burning if they get it in the eyes or on their private parts. Orange, lemon, grapefruit, lavender . . . none of these last over time in soap.


----------

